# I leave my seat for 2 minutes ?????



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

And this is what happens x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG what a precious bunch. Chi Heaven!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww how gorjuss lol i love it kim we need all the names lol they are so cute who souldent give up their seat to that precious bunch xxx


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

I see that you also suffer from the dreaded seat thief  I have a pillow thief in my midst!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous picture - I love your couch - I wouldn't leave it!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

can i live with you!!!


----------



## Poppy Seed (Aug 28, 2009)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Omgosh that is so awesome, look at all those faces. If I leave my sit everyone follows me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Must be a chi thing,leave your seat and it's nice and warm,gorgeous photos


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

LOL. This is so funny! Such a lovely family you have!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh I just love it! That's a lovely sight to see, it warms my heart. I'd like to see more pictures of all your Chi's.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very sweet picture. I too love your sofa. When I get up I try so hard not to disturb Paco,l but he always follows me.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL That is too cute!!


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

How many!!??? That must be Chi Heaven!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Precious! They are all little cuddle-bugs!! LOL!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

but its the warmest spot in the house when have been using it! they are just keeping it warm and safe for your return! lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

haha very sweet


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yep that is what happenes here too.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL I see no problems for the chi's... they look 
very comfortable Picture perfect too!!!1


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That picture made me laugh so hard. They look so comfortable in the seat though. I woudn't want to kick them out.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL! How cute is that? They are so adorable.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Waiushaoting said:


> That picture made me laugh so hard. They look so comfortable in the seat though. I woudn't want to kick them out.


thats the thing when they do this I never have the heart to move them and end up sitting on the very edge of the sofa or on the stool at the computer lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

HAhaha!! that happens to me alllllll the time!


----------



## Jodie (Jul 20, 2009)

thats a familiar sight. My 2 do the same thing.


----------

